# Has Anyone Heard?



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I was traveling back from Dover Deleware yesterday and the radio announcer advised of a TT overturn on I-95 just south of King's Dominion. Traffic was heavily congested so we took an alternate route down US 1. I tried to google the wreck to gain the particulars behind it but was unsuccesful. Anyone on the forum live in that area or hear of this wreck. Just curious on exactly what happened.

Mike

p.s. Mike's Famous Harley Davidson in Smyrna, DE has a used OB they took in on trade with floor damage. Anyone in that area who wishes to purchase a fixer-upper should check it out.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You were at Mikes and didn't even stop to say Hi????

I live about 2 miles from Mikes and work even closer!!!!!

Gary


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I heard about an accident on i95, but nothing more, but I will post if I hear anymore info on it. I did hear they had to bring in the helicoptor to take someone away. (I did check the paper for that area and have not seen anything on it.)


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> You were at Mikes and didn't even stop to say Hi????
> 
> I live about 2 miles from Mikes and work even closer!!!!!
> 
> Gary


I would have if I had known! We lease our Police motors from there and we had to turn them in. Nice place, but I'm thankful that we will be leasing from somewhere a little closer to home this go around. Stayed at the Fairfield right down from Dover Downs. Man, I didn't realize the track was right in the middle of the city!! Sorry I missed you!

Mike


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/1527242/

yes it was fatal, thoughts are with the family


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

So........Was the accident in Richmond, VA or Fayetteville, NC.

Seems we have two threads going on here about the same thing.

Tim


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> So........Was the accident in Richmond, VA or Fayetteville, NC.
> 
> Seems we have two threads going on here about the same thing.
> 
> Tim


No, I live in Fayetteville. This was a seperate wreck that occurred on Monday. Never saw the scene but traffic was backed up and the radios advised a TT had overturned just south of King's Dominion. We took an alternate route and bypassed the traffic. It was somewhere around mile marker 100 between King's Dominion and Richmond Virginia.

Mike


----------

